# Headlamp masking LHD Transit



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all
With talk of masking headlamps at the moment, does anyone have any advice on how to correctly mask LHD Transit 2000 headlamps to comply with UK law?
I've looked at what's available but can not find anything for LHD Transits.

Regards
[email protected]


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you sure the headights actually need adjusting?? A lot of manufacturers are now fitting forward facing headlights without the "kick" to the side as these can be adjusted on the screw adjusters for both left and right hand drive without the need for different headlights. Check before you get too involved!! :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark

There is a full diagram in the Ford TIS system DVD of the shape & position of the mask required. Your Ford dealer should be able to do you a printout. I don't think I can rip the page off the DVD to post here but I'll have a go later if you need it urgently.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here's the full monty:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just out of curiosity does anyone know what I need to do to a 2007 RHD Transit lights when I take it abroad? It will not be until next year but I would like to know what I need to do.

Richard...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard

It's basically the same as the LHD templates I've posted above. Again the templates are on the Ford TIS system. If you don't need them for some time, just ask your Ford dealer to print a copy off for you. PM me nearer the time if you have problems.


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Many thanks Gaspode, thats great!
It's a shame more "modern" vehicles aren't like my old 2CV - you just move a lever behind the headlamp to go from left to right hand....

Kind regards
[email protected]


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Mark, that sounds handy, like full control to see round corners eh?

I have just bought the deflector pack from Halfords and am bamboozled by the many many diagrams. I have a VW Caravelle 2 berth and it's not listed but I guessed same as a Transporter, but of course that's the old VWs. 

Still trying to understand the leaflet. Sorry to hijack the thread, just thought I'd throw it in.


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Derek

>>"Hey Mark, that sounds handy, like full control to see round corners eh?"

Nah, that would be a DS  

Mark.


----------

